# Konosuke HD vs. Konosuke white steel #2 - sharpening and truing on steel



## jwk1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I've dedided to go with a Konosuke gyuto, either the HD or white steel #2.  I can take care of carbon knives, no problem.  I'm sure both edges are so far into excellent it doesn't even matter to me.  What I wonder about from a practical view, is how these two might differ when sharpening and truing on the stick.  Will one take significantly more time or be more difficult to sharpen (I use an Edge Pro)?  Does one true up easier on a ceramic stick?

I guess in my world of priorities, I would prefer one that trues easier on the stick than the one that sharpens easier.  Maybe there's very little difference between the two in this regard.  I don't know, that's why I'm asking.

Thanks!


----------



## mikez (Jun 13, 2010)

Go with the HD... a lot of people on knifeforums.com have been raving about it for a while now... Konosuke makes aweosmely thin laser knives.


----------

